# Welche Sattelstütze ins 5.5



## Frog (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe ien 2007er 5.5 und fuhr die ganze Zeit eine Thomson in 31,6. Seit geraumer Zeit knarzt die Stütze (+ Specialized-Sattel) wie hölle. Habe nun eine alte WCW Stütze drin (mit SQ-lab -sattel) und alles ist ruhig.

habe dann mit der Schieblehr gemessen. Das Sattelrohr ist etwas größer als 31,6 und auch die Thomson estwas kleiner. 

hat einer ein änhliches Problem? Welche Stütze hat ein gerinegs Übermass?


----------



## iRider (4. Oktober 2008)

Habe ne Thomson Elite, Syncros, Bontrager Racelite, Ritchey WCS und ne Joplin in dem Rahmen gehabt. Haben alle normal gepasst ohne zu knarzen. Montiert waren sie mit ein bisschen Fett und Hope Schnellspanner bzw. die Joplin mit der orginalen Intense Klemmschelle (nicht Schnellspanner). Manchmal sind es die Sättel die knarzen.
Hatte mal ne billige 31,6-er Race Face Stütze die ich nicht in den Rahmen reinbekommen habe da sie ein so massives Übermass hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein Sattelrohr/ Sattelstütze knarzt auch! Habe ne Maveric drinnen! Das Sattelrohr wurde etwas viel ausgerieben. Wenns knarzt, einfach Sattelklemme öffnen, Sattelstütze etwas bewegen oder neu fetten! Dann ists wieder für ne Zeit gut!

grüße


----------

